
How to prevent systemd installation on Ubuntu 14.04 and other Debian-based distros - mnmlsm
https://ervinb.github.io/2017/01/28/prevent-systemd-installation-on-ubuntu-and-debian/
======
throw2016
This is a losing battle. May as well cut your losses and use a distro that
doesn't use Systemd.

There is now a predictable pattern of Systemd devs and supporters trying to
persuade developers to get more and more functionality to depend on Systemd.
It started with Gnome, logind, udev, consolekit and recent attempts to get
apps to depend on Systemds dns server show it is a ongoing process.

In the end its critical for end users to develop funding models for open
source. Without this, accountability will continue to shift away from users to
corporates like Redhat and their interests. And users will be forced to accept
whatever is thrown their way or move away.

~~~
PopsiclePete
To me, the article wasn't in the vein of "how-to-never-run-systemd-ever-and-
be-a-linux-hermit", it was more of a "hey, it's here to stay, but it _will_
break your stuff, so here's a temporary way to prevent it from installing on
your 4-year-old-distro".

------
subway
Or just install systemd-shim and call it a day.

~~~
throwanem
Does that satisfy a package-defined dependency on systemd? If not, it won't
solve anything here.

~~~
irl_
If the dependency can be satisfied by systemd-shim, the package will depend on
"systemd | systemd-shim". This means that if you have neither installed,
systemd would be installed. If you have systemd-shim installed then it's fine
with that.

There are packages that really do depend on systemd, and so they would not
have their dependencies satisfied.

If you really hate systemd that much that you want to put in effort to keep it
out, I would seriously suggest putting in some contributions to alternative
init systems and patches for software that requires systemd to have fallbacks
to work on those init systems.

If you're desperately trying to keep systemd out of your system then maybe you
shouldn't upgrade your system (think LTS releases) until you've figured out
how your applications work with systemd.

systemd is not going away, posts like this are OK for those who have been hit
with surprises, but anyone that thinks this ignoring systemd is a viable long
term fix is delusional.

~~~
daveguy
> anyone that thinks this ignoring systemd is a viable long term fix is
> delusional.

As is anyone who doesn't acknowledge there are _always_ alternatives in the
open source world.

~~~
vetinari
> As is anyone who doesn't acknowledge there are always alternatives in the
> open source world.

That's why the GP wrote this:

> I would seriously suggest putting in some contributions to alternative init
> systems and patches for software that requires systemd to have fallbacks to
> work on those init systems.

The problems that systemd solves and others don't, won't get resolved by
closing eyes and hoping for the best. They can get solved by writing code for
those alternate init systems.

As an example, is ConsoleKit working already, after all the years of neglect
and ignorance of pleads of the desktop environment guys? (Of course not).

------
yuhong
I have a hard time finding a hire date for Poettering at Red Hat BTW. It looks
like Jeff Johnson (rpm) was hired at Red Hat in 1998.

------
jaimex2
Don't fight it, just let it happen.

